# Manzanita wood shipment to the UK: where to ship it to



## plantbrain (27 Apr 2009)

I need to know where to ship and how much wood folks want.
Split the orders up if you live somewhat close.

I got more today and will likely ever get more in 2 weeks, snow is still making some spots inaccessible.
I'm working at the 1000-1500 meter range.






Found this moss all over this stream.

Not bad eh?

Almost looks like Fissidens(it's not).

So let me know where you want it sent to.

Organize it and I'll ship any time.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Apr 2009)

Hi everyone, I never really put my name down for this but i'll happily organise the distribution. I'll be at George's Demo Day next month and my courier charges are Â£9 if your not going to be there. I'll do my best with the boxes, i'm sure i can get them from somewhere. If no-one else wants to do it of corse....


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Apr 2009)

Many thanks Dan

I won't be there but am happy to pay the Â£9 plus a Â£16 share of the initial shipping outlay for the applicable amounts of 10-40cm pieces 

Let me know whats happening and I'll sort out the paypal/cheque etc

Andy


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom

As with Dan, I'm happy to take a box here too (I'm in Surrey). 

Personally I'd like enough pieces for a centre style layout in a 40" x 20" x 20" tank, with branches coming up out of the surface.

If I get quotes for shipping a box say 36" x 24" x 24" and weighing 30lb / 15kg would that fit your packaging Tom ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Apr 2009)

I just had a look around for quotes, and it seems USPS might be the best option.

They'll do a 30lb box, max length 60", and max total length+girth of 108" for $114 ( about Â£78 ).  Delivery will be 6-10 days.

To give you an idea, this arrangement of manzanita is about 60cm x 60cm, and weighs about 2lb (just under 1kg) though it is completely dry. 





Cheers

Tony


----------



## plantbrain (28 Apr 2009)

So I have 1 box to Tony, 1 box to Dan.
30lbs each, I'll use a 48" x 24x 20" or so box for them.
30lbs will be tough to fill.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2009)

I'm in but I'm willing to wait for the right bits, I'm after enough for a 24' tank but really really gnarly weather warn bits. What postage/box would I want?


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Apr 2009)

Not sure if it helps but here are the postage costs of my manzanita, which was sent in a 18 x 18 x 18" box
This was sent by USPS


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Apr 2009)

Hi Tom

Will you have any ready to send in the next few days  ?  Just thinking that our get together at TGM is on the 17th May, so if it could get here before then I can take it along for folks.  USPS reckons 6-10days so I guess it would have to leave you by the 6th to be safe.

Let me know how you would like paying for shipping and I'll sort that out for you.

Tony


----------



## plantbrain (28 Apr 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm in but I'm willing to wait for the right bits, I'm after enough for a 24' tank but really really gnarly weather warn bits. What postage/box would I want?



Garuf wants gnarled smaller pieces, can do.

I am getting an official wood collecting permit here, so I can get up to three truck loads worth at the nice spot legally now.
I can get more if I want, but cost 10$ per truck load or thereabouts.

The longer you wait, the more I'll have.
Still snow up there for the pieces like the above pic.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (28 Apr 2009)

I can send you a decent pack Tonser, then you folks can decide for more.
It'll be another week or two before I go back.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## John Starkey (28 Apr 2009)

Hi guys I would be interested in some if possible,I would be happy with so e of all sizes,regards john .


----------



## Nelson (28 Apr 2009)

hi tom,
i wouldn't mind a couple of bits like tonser's photo and some smaller piece's.bit short of cash at the moment so willing to wait.
thanks
neil


----------



## John Starkey (29 Apr 2009)

Hi tom,I would like a box the same as dans if possible,you can ship to dans if that's easier,regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Apr 2009)

Hi guys, just to make it clear, i don't want any, i was just offering to accept it and distribute it.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Apr 2009)

Hi everyone, after a chat with James, Graeme and George, we've dicided that UKaps will pay for the cost of getting the wood to the UK. We will of corse need reimbursing but at least no-one need put up the initial outlay. Please could we have a list of people who wish to receive and are willing to pay for it once it's here, believe it or not, i don't want a garden full of wood that we can't shift  
The money we have in our account is only there because some of you have kindly donated, please keep up the donation plant swaps and this will allows to do similar things in the future


----------



## rawr (29 Apr 2009)

That is generous of you! You can put me down for some, interested for sure. There was a list of who wanted some in another thread.


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2009)

Always interested. Tom's hunting for my annoyingly particular particulars. Thank you all and thank you, Tom.


----------



## johnny70 (29 Apr 2009)

I'd still like some too please


----------



## plantbrain (29 Apr 2009)

Well I now possess the official permit to collect up to 3 truck loads worth of wood from some of the prime spots without fear(they are very happy I'm taking their fire hazard and do it so there's no eye sore). So the location is good for this and I'll get some from the same place you saw the 450 Gal tank's wood come from.

The USDA gives out permits for fire wood for personal use every year.
So this way I'm legal to nab anything that's downed wood on about 1,200,000 acres. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## whimdriven (29 Apr 2009)

Sign me up for a portion!  I'm in Edinburgh, anybody else in town fancy clubbing up for a box?


----------



## John Starkey (29 Apr 2009)

Hi dan,i will start the list for those who deffo want some,
John starkey


----------



## SKP1995 (29 Apr 2009)

I'm in Edinburgh too, I'll happily chip in for some!


----------



## Nelson (29 Apr 2009)

Hi dan,i will start the list for those who deffo want some,
John starkey
nelson


----------



## BINKSY1973 (29 Apr 2009)

I will have some, after a nice centre piece or two for a four footer.

John starkey
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)


----------



## glenn (29 Apr 2009)

John starkey
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice


----------



## JamesM (29 Apr 2009)

Don't forget nelson guys 

I'll sit this one out and maybe get some next time 



John starkey
nelson
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice


----------



## BINKSY1973 (29 Apr 2009)

Sorry Nelson you must have posted as i was typing my previous post.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Nelson (29 Apr 2009)

thats ok  
neil


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Apr 2009)

most kind ukaps chaps. put me down too please as im after some for either my 60 or 80cm.


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 Apr 2009)

I've PM'd you Tom, and you Dan too   

Tony


----------



## GreenNeedle (29 Apr 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> John starkey
> nelson
> Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
> Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice


Stu Worrall
Supercoley1 (Andy Cole) Only want Â£16 worth of wood plus Â£9 shipping though!!!


----------



## Simon D (30 Apr 2009)

I'm in, as previously posted:

"SimonD: 4 or 5 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight."

On reflection I'll reduce this to 2 or 3 lengths. Big thanks to UKAPS for stumping up initial postage costs.



I


----------



## plantbrain (30 Apr 2009)

I'm going to simply pack a species max length box as full as I can get it without going over the weight limits for each group. When you get it, soak and then let dry for a few hours and then wire brush it.
then soak till it sinks,(right away or up to 3-7 days). 

So I have some for the Scots and some for the London folks?
I think Mr Spencer also had a box he wanted.
So I've got three boxes down and the London group will likely need 2 good sized boxes.

Sorry, myself being from Scotland long ago, they get the best pieces
haha

Actually I'll pack extra for everyone as best I can.
I'll head up to "the spot" and pick some nice pieces for the group and then pack in the extras I have here which...........is a lot!

So I'll pack and get weights next week. I'm not sure I can meet the Tropica meeting time by then, I'll try though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## whimdriven (30 Apr 2009)

I'm willing to act as the Scottish delivery point,and forward pieces on, as  long as courier costs are covered.


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 Apr 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I think Mr Spencer also had a box he wanted.



Yep! Still count me in, Tom.  

Dave.


----------



## Simon D (30 Apr 2009)

Glenn and I are neighbours so can count as one delivery to (east) Leicestershire and we'll share the costs. I'm happy to reimburse UKAPS for the expence. Anyone else, locally, want to get involved or has the East Midlands been covered for a batch for delivery/collection/get together?

I don't really want to get involved in repackaging and forwarding on. I'm happy for people to collect from me or even drive to a mutually convenient rendezvous (say within 20 miles of LE7).

John starkey
nelson
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice
Simon d
Stu Worral
Supercoley1 (Andy Cole)
Dave Spencer


----------



## plantbrain (1 May 2009)

It's suppose to rain for the next few days, but I'll head up the hills to see anyway.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Nelson (2 May 2009)

hi,
really sorry guys,but i  have to drop out.wife's just been made redundant for the second time in less than a year  .going to struggle just paying bills,mortgage etc.
neil

John starkey
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice
Simon d
Stu Worral
Supercoley1 (Andy Cole)
Dave Spencer[/quote]


----------



## samc (2 May 2009)

John starkey
Binksy1973 (Gordon.)
Glenn. as befor-1 50-70cm gnarled peice
Simon d
Stu Worral
Supercoley1 (Andy Cole)
Dave Spencer
sam clowsley("15" max 10ish


----------



## lincsflier (12 May 2009)

Hi guys can add me as well please if not too late.  Looking for a very large piece if possible as centre piece for 8x 2 x 2.  either that or two to three nice size pieces.  Can also help with sending onwards through couriers we use if that helps any size up to 25kg Â£9.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## plantbrain (14 May 2009)

Well, snow is melting now, it's suppose to be about 38C Saturday so it should be pretty warm up at 2800 meters.
So the wood is going to be collected here soon.

I have a massive pile right now, so I might ship out a few.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 May 2009)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I have a massive pile right now, so I might ship out a few.



Thats great Tom, thanks !

Tony


----------



## fishkeeper (14 Jun 2009)

Hi

Would it be possible to send me some wood? Id be looking for wood of about 30-60cm long of all different shapes (amounts of branches, cool designs etc). I really would like a variety of pieces and a few so I can have a play about with them all to find a perfect aquascape...

Would this be possible?

Also, im a little confused about the costs. Is it Â£16 and Â£9 postage/courior charges?


----------



## xweeqtx (15 Jun 2009)

I'd love some if it's still not been done yet. I'm in Scotland though, so would need to have it couriered here from whoever is getting the job lot. I'm not looking for anything huge or big at all, just small gnarly/branchy bits!


----------



## hunter001 (21 Jun 2009)

I'll add my name to that list if possible, need plenty for a 4 ft planted tank i'll be setting up soon


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2009)

Has anyone got an update on this at all?


----------



## plantbrain (22 Jun 2009)

It is going out tomorrow.
I had a hell of a time trying to find the right shape of box that optimizes the wood sizing and the size restrictions from USPS. First ones got rejected at the post office.

So I have 2 large boxes coming, but the max L is about 28-30" for the longest pieces.
I'm sending 2 large boxes to Tony.

I'll send some more later if folks like this and want more.
I will have moved by then also, so sorry for the delay, I have a lot on the table and this is bit more tough than mere shipping a bag of weeds to some aquarist in NYC. 

Box#1 is 24.6 lbs, the other is 29.8.

So two boxes are being shipped to Tony Monday, June 22nd.

Cost; 114.50$ USD and 99.50$ USD

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Tony Swinney (22 Jun 2009)

Wow, thanks Tom    We really appreciate all your efforts in getting this over to us, I'm sure it isn't the easiest of stuff to package up.  I'll drop you a PM re payment   

I'll have a chat with Dan Crawford today about how we're going to distribute all this.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## plantbrain (23 Jun 2009)

Missed them today by 5pm, so I'll ship tomorrow early, wanted to check with you also if the $ was alright after all this time.

Tom


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Jun 2009)

The money's fine Tom, PM me your address and the amount and i'll get it over to you asap. Thanks for all your help Tom!


----------



## plantbrain (24 Jun 2009)

Shipment went out today, box no1# is 99.50 and the other 114.50.

Send money via paypal to tcbiii@yahoo.com when you get the actual box in and get the $ from folks.
thanks, 

I know the precise box sizing and other issues, so I can do this a lot more timely, most of the snow is gone from all the passes around the mountains, I have a special permit to get pretty much as much as I want, so look at this batch and then we can go from there.

Not too bad once you do it once.
the wood is not scrubbed etc, but will color up nice after a soak and wire brushing.

Tom Barr


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jun 2009)

Thats great stuff Tom, we'll get the money over to you asap. Thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

I just need to ask this:

Will the money we pay be a donation to UKAPS? I need to know so I can get my dad to make a paypal account 

cheers


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jun 2009)

Well once we pay Tom then yes, the funds will go to UKaps via the donation button, we are only charging what _we_ get charged which is effectively, everybody's share of the postage from the states and then the postage to get it to your door.


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

ahh that's pk then, thanks for clearing it up 

So, are there about 10 members wanting some? I'm only working out how much it will cost me so I can have the money put aside so its safe


----------



## rawr (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that Tom, can't wait for this stuff, looks quality! 

On looking at the costs and stuff...won't each person who wants some be paying quite a chunk?


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

214 U.S. dollars = 129.532111 British pounds

If there are about 10 members (at a guess, im sure there may be more) divide that, it means that we pay Â£12.90 + courier charges which may be about Â£9-Â£12.

So, overall, I dont think its too expensive considering the quantity we will get when we compare it to wood such as redmoor of AE.


----------



## glenn (24 Jun 2009)

here is the list of people who wanted some...more have asked though on this thread i think so the list isnt complete.

Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
Steve Smith: tiny to medium 5 - 50cm
sam clowsley: 15-30cm straighter pieces (about 12-15 if possible)
Glenn Eldridge: 1 big peice up to 70cm (a centre peice for a 100cm aquarium basicaly)-somthing with character
nelson:40-70cm bits + some smaller bits.pretty floral branch would be nice
johnny70:small-medium 10-50cm, branchy and straight bits (would need mine shipped to me, doubt I can get to the meets)
a1matt: a piece for a 3 foot tank, one that fills the tank. and then another one for the same size tank again. A couple of nano size centrepieces. Then a handful of branchy bits as well. I like gnarly\twisted wood.
Ejack: a few pieces, 3-4 roughly 30-40cm long
SimonD: 4 or 5 lengths 40 - 70cm combination of branched/straight. Whatever I'm sure it'll be good and can make it work!
YzemaN: Enough to fill a 4 footer. I've been quite envious of the 180G "pesky" tank in Tom's living room
Verminator: 5 to 6 pieces between 40-60cm in length for a 3ft setup. Aiming for root like system with Echi's in the near future.


----------



## Nelson (24 Jun 2009)

> Re: Manzanita wood shipment to the UK: where to ship it to
> by nelson Â» Sat May 02, 2009 8:45 pm
> 
> hi,
> ...



i dropped out a while back.i think a1matt did too :?
there were two threads so the list may not be correct now :?


----------



## fishkeeper (24 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> here is the list of people who wanted some...more have asked though on this thread i think so the list isnt complete.
> 
> Thomas McMillan: (not sure how many) branchy bits, 20-40cm.
> Tonser: lots of bits up to around 70cm (happy to help with shipping if needed).
> ...



Ok thanks,

I'll ad myself to the list. I'm looking for various pieces of 30-70cm long with all different types of designs (roots, gnarly branches etc) but I don't really know how many? I would jsut like enough to have a good choice to make the best aquascape possible.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jun 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> glenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glenn, you missed my entry from page 3   (Im after a mixture of peices by the way, ta



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> most kind ukaps chaps. put me down too please as im after some for either my 60 or 80cm.


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jun 2009)

I asked for Â£25 (inc UK courier costs) worth but am happy to wait until next time if it suits.  I won't be doing anything with it in the near future.  If not then pm me and I'll take it this time 

AC


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Jun 2009)

As the wood is on its way, we've locked this and the other threads, and collated all the info into a new thread here:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6687


----------

